# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Procesos  Jarabe de yacón: Principios y procesamiento

## Bruno Cillóniz

El yacón es una raíz autóctona de la región andina, poco estudiada y subutilizada. Recientemente ha despertado interés debido a que se ha determinado que es la fuente vegetal con mayor contenido de fructooligosacáridos (FOS), un tipo particular de azúcares que tienen reducido contenido calórico entre 25 a 35 % de calorías de los carbohidratos comunes- y promueven una mejor salud del tracto intestinal. 
El jarabe de yacón es un producto novedoso, con alto contenido de FOS (hasta 50%), resultado de la concentración del zumo de las raíces. Sus características físicas y organolépticas son parecidas a la miel de abeja, de maple o de caña de azúcar y puede ser empleado para propósitos parecidos, pero con la ventaja de servir a consumidores preocupados en reducir su ingesta calórica y mejorar la calidad de su alimentación. Inclusive puede ser consumido por diabéticos en dosis controladas ya que los FOS no elevan el nivel de glucosa en la sangre. Pruebas sensoriales y estudios preliminares de mercado han mostrado que el jarabe de yacón tiene un gran potencial de mercado. 
El presente manual describe la manera en que se puede producir jarabe de yacón utilizando una tecnología sencilla, que requiere modestas inversiones y puede ser implementada en comunidades rurales remotas. Así, a través de la transformación de productos agrícolas primarios, se promueve la generación y retención del valor agregado en las zonas productoras del yacón. Además, debido a que una buena parte del yacón no satisface los requerimientos de calidad para el consumo fresco y el procesamiento industrial, se hace necesaria la transformación local del excedente que no puede comercializarse. *
Autores:* Iván Manrique, Adelmo Párraga, Michael Hermann. *Editora:* Centro Internacional de la Papa (CIP) *Año:* 2,005  *http://www.agrifoodgateway.com/es/ar...-procesamiento*Temas similares: Artículo: Exportaciones deben enfrentar apreciación del sol con mayor procesamiento, señalan Artículo: INIA presenta dos nuevas variedades de papa para procesamiento industrial Manual de Agricultura Orgánica: Principios y prácticas de producción Convocatoria Curso :  Certificación en producción , Procesamiento y Comercialización de Productos Ecológicos

----------

